# Les Crowder needs a little help



## Tigger19687

Sorry, if I read this correctly, he married a woman in Mexico and wants OTHER people to pay for her papers to come in the USA ???

Sounds so FISHY it is not even funny...

I just looked up to see how long a Visa is good for ..."K-3 spouses of U.S. citizens: Up to two years initially, or until the I-130 visa petition filed by the U.S. citizen spouse has been approved by USCIS and the immigrant can apply for a green card. Extensions are allowed if USCIS hasn’t yet approved the I-130"

I thought Heather Harrell was his wife? or is that not true


----------



## Slow Drone

They were married in New Mexico not Mexico. I have friends currently involved with the immigration process it is an extremely confusing and expensive process and it all moves at a snails pace. I wish Les and his family the best of luck!


----------



## Riskybizz

Ms. Harrell used to be his wife. There is an old saying that "if you don't have anything good to say about someone then don't say anything at all". There is also an old saying that "a fool and his money soon part"...enough said...


----------



## jrbbees

Having lived outside the USA 32 years and 
Being old myself, I believe that there is one about "there's no fool like an "old" fool" too.


----------



## DiPhi

This has been up here a long time. Any possibility we could release it so it wouldn't always be at the top of the forum?


----------



## Riskybizz

:applause:


----------



## Apismellifera

Yoohoo - admins, time to take this out of sticky?


----------



## jwcarlson

Apismellifera said:


> Yoohoo - admins, time to take this out of sticky?


He may still need help so...


----------



## aunt betty

opcorn:


----------



## Riskybizz

Don't we all


----------



## jwcarlson

Look what this sticky has begot. 
http://www.beesource.com/forums/showthread.php?329404-Obtaining-Funds-Through-Crowdfunding/


----------



## Ravenseye

jwcarlson said:


> Look what this sticky has begot.
> http://www.beesource.com/forums/showthread.php?329404-Obtaining-Funds-Through-Crowdfunding/


Yes, indeed.


----------



## Chris LS

I was wondering why this sticky was still here after such a long time? He seemed quite reluctant and embarrassed to ask for help in the first place, and this might be humiliating for him. Having met him recently, and heard him speak, and having read his books and studied his methods, I think it's fair to say that he has given generously of himself to all of us. Do you have special knowledge that he is still in need of assistance - is that why this is still the first thread on this forum?


----------



## Riskybizz

Did he have his new bride with him when he spoke? Did he let everyone there know if the money given to him helped his wife remain in this country? In other words what's the status?


----------



## Chris LS

I asked a legitimate question, Riskybizz, about why this sticky was still at the top of the posts. If you have an answer, I'd be glad to hear it. I was hoping the snarky comments could move on down the page somewhere- to nowhere.


----------

